# DW Review -Gloss-It, gloss enhancer detail spray + Mircofibre



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hufty's DW review: Gloss-It, gloss enhancer detail spray and premium microfiber cloth Review

*Introduction:*

So you may recall before xmas I did a review of the Gloss-It compound range and Rich the CEO og GI felt we should all get to see the new improved range of products. So he kindly sent across a full box of goodies :thumb:

So this gloss enhancing detail spray and microfiber is the first to get a run out. The car is my wifes 2015 Orient bronze Mercedes GLA, this car is well maintained by me but she did opt for the dealer protection pack doublesho) at the time of purchase against my advice :wall:. So it is washed regularly and has had a few different layers of protection but nothing abrasive has ever been near the paint.

*The Product:*

So the product supplied is a full retail version containing 220z or 721 ml of a white liquid. The packaging is a solid well constructed PET bottle with full size trigger head and clearly printed labelling containing all the relevant information. The smell is absolutely fantastic coconut fresh and not overly sweet or sickly, immediately returns you to those days of applying sun tan lotion to your second favourite body .

The microfiber towel is comparable to the usual edgeless supersoft 350gsm towels that we all know and love, I particularly liked the orange colour.

Here what GI say about both

Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray provides a mirror like appearance with true depth, clarity, reflection and shine. Just a quick mist and wipe will remove dust, smudges, and finger prints as well as those annoying drips and runs that can be left behind from washing.

Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray with our Gloss-It Detail Clay Bar acting as a clay lubricant to remove bonded surface contaminants with ease.

Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray Contains 5% (NSAP) Nano Synthetic Advanced Polymer & UV-SORB sun protection which provides protection against extreme temperatures and harsh UV rays without the worry of build up.

Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray will quickly clean and protect in one step. This quick detailer can be used in direct sunlight and it is not temperature sensitive. Quick detail your way to spectacular results in both humid and dry climates.

Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray will not streak or stain. Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray gives that just waxed look in less than 10 minutes

And the MF

Made with the Highest Quality Korean Microfiber Preferred by Auto Enthusiasts.

•Meets and Exceeds the Toughest Detailer Standards
•Pamper Your Paint with the Softest, Most Scratch-Resistant Towel Available On The Market Today - Don't Pay More Elsewhere for Lower Quality
•Used at the Finest, Best Known Car Shows and Auctions - You Name It, Our Towels have Been There for Years Performing Flawlessly
•At Gloss-it You Always Get More and Pay Less - We Buy Direct From Many Of The Best Microfiber Factories In The World!
•Effective, Earth-Friendly gentle soap or Gloss-it A.P.C to Safely Remove Dust and Dirt Without the Use of Chemicals.
•Extremely Durable - Ability to Withstand Numerous Washings.
•Towel Softness Increases With Each Washing.
•Eco- Friendly Microfiber is 100% Recyclable

*The Method:*

So the car was given a thorough maintenance wash (2BM) of course after being snowfoamed with a well known brand of TFR.

Before



during



after



obligatory product shot



So after the wash and dry I went round the whole vehicle applying 3/4 quick spritzs to each panel and then buffed with the MF cloth. Occasionally it was necessary to turn the MF over and rebuff but this stuff couldn't have gone on or come off any easier. No my only gripe the MF towel being brand new did lint a bit but not to the point I gave up on it.

So the finish is super super slick, don't forget the smell and easiest application. I decided to do the whole car glass plastics alloys and paint, why ? because it said on the instructions I can. It left a nice finish to all surfaces and especially liked the way it handles the alloys, felt very much like one of those high end qd / sealant products. Some pics







Alloys



And now a couple after about 2 hours as I thought it cured to much mellow and deep finish, maybe even a little darker, you can also see the finish it left on the wheel arch trim





*Price*: Slightly tricky not staright forward to get hold of yet in the UK but the US price is a tad over $18 so taking into account currency rates that is probably around £12 but as we know prices are often the same in $ as £ when products cross the pond.

To be honest this one of those product you really don't mind paying a tad more for as it really is impressive. So impressive without seeing water behaviour or durability I think it is up there with the best and if you get a chance you should try it.

Check out the range and Gloss-It.net

*Would I use it again?:*

Absolutely I have already ordered a bottle through a well known online retailer for my personal use

*Conclusion:*

A Korean MF is a Korean MF and if you are ordering from GI then no sweat to add some but its not worthy of a special order. The detail spray on the other hand is in my humble opinion this could be the next big thing in QDs as I say it looks more like a high end qd / spray sealant. I also have the plus edition (Envy) orange product to try but I'm saving that for my car.

I would like to thank Rich at Gloss-It for sending the goods across and having the opportunity to try out the products, so far Rich you are right I have been blown away by GI gear :argie:, great work.

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

